# 10 Gallon Lighting Project



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so its been awhile since i've stepped back into the Planted scene, but I'm back and I need a little brush up and advice on some lighting if you dont mind.

Currently the project i'm working on is for a standard 10 Gallon Tank (20x10x10) with Pool filter sand substrate. I own a Co2 Tank that needs to be refilled so in the mean time I'm housing some low light plants and only dosing Seachem Flourish but wanted to start getting the lighting situation ready for some med-high lighting plants. As of right now I only have 15watts-6,700 K (T8 Life Glo) beaming over it and was wondering if I should just go with another one or change out this for some T5 HO's? I don't mind building this thing myself, I'm experienced with lighting and ballast wiring so if needed I can make my own fixture.

Also does the combination of 6,700 and 8,000k work better as opposed to 2 6,700 k's?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets not have everyone jump in at one time now! lol

Anyone?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well with the option of a CO2 system this could be an awesome tank. WITH a CO2 system a single bulb t5 would be perfect. Catalina makes them at a decent price, however finding on in 18" will be difficult. for my high light tanks I stick with t5. When it comes to the k rating bulb choice is based more on preference. Anything between 5000k and 10000k will work just fine. 5000+ is the natural spectrum and after that its just deciding bulb color. I like 6500 k because it gives a slight blue color that makes fish color pop

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1834


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Also 8000k in florescent is more of a red color, while an 8000k halide is blue. Bulbs vary


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

That T5 is not bad.. 

But I see 2 problems with that fixture. 1 being the obvious is its 4 inches longer than my aquarium and would look tacky hanging off the side.. and 2 its only 24 watts. WITH Co2 i was always under the impression you need atleast 3wpg?

And for that price I seen something that looked a little better, whats your thoughts on this fixture?

http://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Aquarium-Light-Fluorescent-Fixture/dp/B007RQUOTW/ref=pd_ybh_7


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Odyssea is a fire hazard. Enough said.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

hmmm.. bad experience huh Funlad?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

the whole wpg rule is out dated. I use this as a reference for all of my planted tanks:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

You dont need as much light as you think. Unless you want to grow black hair algae that is. I personally dont mind the overhang on lights. I hang them up so high its not as noticable.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I actually read that same Sticky post last night and it makes alot of sense. 

I think the main issue it pointed out to me is that I lack a reflector. I curious to find out if a reflector could really make a major difference in this tank. Do you think i'd be able to grow High lighting plants with the light I have adding a reflector and dosing Co2?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

It is absolutely all about the reflectors. The Catalina lights I suggested have excellent reflectors. Jim will even custom build a light for you. My last one was custom built for me its a 24" two bulb with extra wide angle reflectors. I use it over my 56 gallon and have it 4 inches above the top of my tank. Works AWESOME.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I still havnt had a chance to elevate my light fixture 


Luckily my flagfish and SAE are still keeping my bba down otherwise id probably have loads of it.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad I just took a second glance at that chart. I am in the 200 PAR range on my tank right now. I should probably replace one of those bulbs with an actinic. This way, I'll be down to about 100 PAR and an accent light to make my fish's color stand out more. I might be doing this tonight and seeing how it effects my stuff for a few weeks....Maybe it'll help my Rotalla Wallichii problem as well...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

So heres the Reflector I ended up putting together in my fixture. Thought it came out pretty good and I can already notice the difference it puts on the tank.

Let me know what you guys think:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------

